# Resonater (Intake)



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey have any of you guys taken out the resonater on your 300zx? If you have what can you replace it with?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hey have any of you guys taken out the resonater on your 300zx? If you have what can you replace it with?


Some cat back system will eliminate the resonator so make sure you look what your getting before you buy a exhaust system.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have enough money for an exhaust system at the moment. I tjust bought the car a little over 2 weeks ago and I am getting it into good operational condition first. I am working on the intake right now. I just bought a K&N Filtercharger. Does anyone know what size Stainless Steel pipe I need and how I attach it? Just a normal metal thingy with a screw on it? (forgot the name sorry)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> I don't have enough money for an exhaust system at the moment. I tjust bought the car a little over 2 weeks ago and I am getting it into good operational condition first. I am working on the intake right now. I just bought a K&N Filtercharger. Does anyone know what size Stainless Steel pipe I need and how I attach it? Just a normal metal thingy with a screw on it? (forgot the name sorry)


This is my approach for the Z.

1) Make sure the Z is operating normally (Maintenance, fix problems right away).
2) If your going to make power do it right the first time (research the products) .
3) If your going to make it look good do it right the first time (research the product).

That being said, you know if your going to cut out the resonator on your Z will be louder and will not increase you HPs. Infact if it's a hack job it will decrease your Hps.  

If you have to get rid of it (I wouldn't) make sure you have a muffler shop do it and make sure that they are good at what they do. Again I would not go your route (Please refer to #2 of MY APPROACH).


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I'm not looking for power out of it I just want that nice swoush sound while idleing and high trottle. What would be the difference if I stook a metal pipe in replacement of it or a muffler shop? Is there any hidden tasks I don't know about?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright I'm not looking for power out of it I just want that nice swoush sound while idleing and high trottle. What would be the difference if I stook a metal pipe in replacement of it or a muffler shop? Is there any hidden tasks I don't know about?


At idle there will be very little sound difference and at WOT/ freeway driving you'll have a resonance sound that most people don't like. And like I said above if it's fabricated poorly you will lose hp. nothing hidden about that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright so if I set up everything correctly and nicely no power will be loss but a hiss will be heard.. Alright no big deal I can get Stainless pipe easily from work.


----------

